# Fighting Dwarfs



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The local army to beat is a fairly balanced Dwarf army commanded by a pretty competent player. So, I ask, how the hell do you fight dwarves when they control three of four phases of the game? You can outmaneuver them, sure, but they're very solid in close combat, you can't really cast against them, and outshooting them isn't likely to happen either. 

This is unusual for me, but cheese is perfectly acceptable, because that's about what it takes to beat this particular army, in my experience. It's like...20-0-2 or something like that as a winning record. I haven't beaten it, or even gotten close to beating it.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

what army are you playing? i play vampires and i use spirit hosts or dire wolves to take out the cannons and replaceing troops isnt really a problem for me. the dispel factor of the dwarfs is a problem though and it is imperitive if you want to use any spells that you take out the things that give extra dispel dice. look for the easy kill. it is better to have him lose a single dispel die than to fail at something that generates more. 

p.s. flyers are great at takeing out cannons look at that as an option


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey Son of Horus, 
I'm guessing your using your O&G, depending on his list I'd take no magic, horde up your boyz mobs, Black orks, MSU's of fast cav for screening & war machine hunting (although I reckon Squig Hoppers would be awesome at these), lotsa trollz for regen, NG for fanatics, Good choppy heroes & lord (mayby Grimgor!), boar boyz & wolf chariotz on the flanks

Otherwise what have you tried in the past and whats his list like?

Good Luck, I hope you smear the board with him (I hate dwarfs!),
Da Git


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Part of the problem is that the group thoroughly considers it cheating to bring a list specifically to fight a given army. So I have my obligatory spell caddy, even against dwarfs. 

I bring the two units of Night Goblins to act as screens. I bring the lower-leadership Night Goblins (without fanatics, to boot) purely because I WANT them to hoof it and get out of the way so the Boyz (and Black Orcs!) can charge, but still be screened from a charge if need be.

Anyway, this is what my army looks like:

-Black Orc Warboss
Martog's Best Basha, Kickin' Boots, Heavy Armour, Shield

-Black Orc Big Boss
Battle Standard Bearer, Armed to da Teef, Mork's Spirit Totem, Heavy Armour

-Black Orc Big Boss
Akrit Axe, Heavy Armour, Shield

-Orc Shaman
Lv1 Big Waaagh! Magic, 2x Dispel Scrolls

-24 Big 'Uns
Full Command, Choppas, Shields, Banner of Butchery

-20 Orc Boyz
Full Command, Choppas, Shields

-20 Orc Boyz
Full Command, Choppas, Shields

-15 Orc Boyz
Full Command, Double-fisted Choppas

-5 Spider Riders
Musician, Spears, Shortbows

-5 Spider Riders
Musician, Spears, Shortbows

-5 Wolf Riders
Musician, Spears, Shortbows

-5 Wolf Riders
Musician, Spears, Shortbows

-20 Night Gobbos
Hand Weapon and Shield

-20 Night Gobbos
Hand Weapon and Shield

-20 Black Orcs
Full Command, Shields, War Banner

-20 Black Orcs
Full Command, Shields


The Dwarf army has a lord riding the shield in a unit of Hammerers, a unit of Longbeards lead by the Battle Standard, a unit of Warriors one of which is lead by a runesmith or priest...whichever is the hero-level rune guy, a hero-level slayer to run around by himself, two units of twelve thunderers, a unit of 15slayers, a cannon, two bolt throwers, an organ gun, and a gyrocopter. It's a pretty standard setup, as far as I can tell. He's just a competent player, and nobody can beat the combination of broken dwarfyness and being halfway decent at the game.


----------



## master of booms (Jun 20, 2008)

the main strength of the dwarves is the fact that they are tough as nails

to take them down I would make my fast cav units bigger and use some nasty mobz tohold up the large units while you get the fast cav into the rear the more strength and attacks the better if your group is forcing u to use magic than by golly use it loadd up on magic to make them run out of magic and have a unit of night goblin archers with fanatics running towards their lines

the other option is to grab grimgor and use the ard boyz list that will give u a reason for not having magic


----------

